# F/S N.Leleupi breeding pairs,Campbell River/SOLD



## valerian (May 24, 2010)

I am selling 2 breeding pairs of Neolamprologus Leleupi @ $30 a pair


----------



## valerian (May 24, 2010)

I still have one breeding pair of this beautifull fish available.also there are a lot of fry available.IOAN


----------



## valerian (May 24, 2010)

one breeding pair of N.Leleupi still available.IOAN


----------



## valerian (May 24, 2010)

The Leleupi breeders are still for sale.If you want some nice yellow fish to ad to your tank you can not go wrong with this ones.IOAN


----------



## valerian (May 24, 2010)

All Leleupi are SOLD please close the tread.Thanx. IOAN


----------

